# Rat is pregnant?



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

I have five males and one female rat. Two sets of brothers, one solitary male, and one solitary female. I allowed the solitary male to "play" with the solitary female and they mated. He was neutered last week to prevent any unwanted pregnancies from happening again since the female is intended to be his cage mate eventually. 

Yes, I screwed up. :-X

Anyway, when I adopted the female (as a young rat) she never bit me or nested. However, about a week after their fling she started developing a belly, biting, and nesting. She is due sometime between today (21 days) and Saturday (23 days), but her belly stopped developing about a week ago. She is still nesting, just not as frivolously, and will still bite, just not as often. 

Is it possible she miscarried? Would there have been blood? Or, do you think she could have her babies in the next 48 hours and just have a small litter?

I've been trying my best to prepare for this.
-Jessica


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats don't usually "miscarry" they will reabsorb the fetuses instead.

I am praying that is all that is happening. Good luck and let us know if she ends up having a teeny litter!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

We're in the clear, no babies!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats!!! ;D


----------

